
Apple Augmented Reality Human Interface Guidelines - namanyayg
https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-guidelines/technologies/augmented-reality/
======
mkempe
Is there a more seminal document discussing human-computer interaction
guidelines for Augmented Reality interfaces? I'd like to read something with
the breadth and depth of thinking that was behind the original Mac HIG.

~~~
jamesrom
This is part of the iOS HIG. This chapter about AR is purely for the kinds of
AR that iOS devices would be suited for.

There's probably a wealth of related information for head mounted displays in
something like the OpenVR/Oculus developer documentation.

